# Any thoughts on Gold for long term?



## picker304 (27 December 2010)

Hello
Anyone have opinion on Gold performance within next couple of years
Thx in advance
picker


----------



## explod (27 December 2010)

picker304 said:


> Hello
> Anyone have opinion on Gold performance within next couple of years
> Thx in advance
> picker




Very many opinions by members of ASF.  For a start go over to the Commodities Pages under Forums and find a thread called "The Gold Price where it is heading."   In fact it is very enlightening to start at the beginning of this thread and sift your way through.

Gold has been going up in a strong trend since 2001 and there are no reasons at the moment in my view why this trend should not continue.


----------



## GumbyLearner (27 December 2010)

explod said:


> Very many opinions by members of ASF.  For a start go over to the Commodities Pages under Forums and find a thread called "The Gold Price where it is heading."   In fact it is very enlightening to start at the beginning of this thread and sift your way through.
> 
> Gold has been going up in a strong trend since 2001 and there are no reasons at the moment in my view why this trend should not continue.




I agree with explod.

The investment demand has only just began rapidly growing in China this year.
Also, note the Christmas day interest rate hike by China's Central Bank in an attempt to combat inflation.   

But there are others on ASF with different opinions. 

*China Gold Imports Jump Almost Fivefold to 209 Tons, Bourse Says*

(Bloomberg)
Updated: 2010-12-02 10:01

China's gold imports in the first 10 months jumped almost fivefold from the entire amount shipped in last year as concern about higher inflation increased its appeal as a store of value, said the Shanghai Gold Exchange.

Imports have gained to 209 metric tons compared with 45 tons for all of 2009, Shen Xiangrong, chairman of the bourse, told a conference in Shanghai today. China is the world's largest producer and second-largest consumer.

Bullion has gained 27 percent this year and is set for a 10th annual gain as the dollar has declined and investors sought a store of value amid concern that the global economic recovery may falter. China has pledged to use price controls and may raise interest rates a second time this year to slow inflation that rose in October to a two-year high.

"People there need to buy gold to hedge against inflation as the country's tightening monetary policy drives investors from stocks and properties to gold," said Hiroyuki Kikukawa, general manager of research at IDO Securities Co. in Tokyo. China's demand would continue to grow, making the country one of the top importers together with India, he said.

Gold demand in China gained in the first half of this year as government measures to cool the property market and falling equities spurred investment, the Shanghai Gold Exchange said July 7.

"The expectation for higher inflation has fueled great interest among investors to hold physical gold, which led to higher imports," the exchange's Shen said.

Sales of gold products such as bars by China National Gold Group Corp., owner of the country's largest deposit of the metal, jumped as much as 40 percent in the first half, Song Quanli, deputy party secretary at the company, said July 7.


----------



## explod (20 February 2013)

Deliberated for awhile on where to put the following from Bix Weir, thought about conspiracy threads, but think there is more to this in my view.  Also general discussion threads are lost on a number who may like to see other views to the bullion idea so here we go:



> .."The Road to Roota Theory postulates that there is a group of people in the United States as well as around the world that are working to remove and destroy the financial banking powers that have secretly controlled all aspects of our lives for hundreds of years. The original idea of this group sprang from the mind of Alan Greenspan and involved rigging markets with computer programs that he had invented in the 1960's."
> 
> Since that time EVERYTHING that has happened has supported the overall thesis. The markets ARE 100% rigged by computers. Every day and every trade. "They" can set the price of silver at $0/oz or $1M/oz with a stroke of a key on a computer keyboard. It is VERY easy to accomplish. It can be done today - or tomorrow - or whenever they wish...




to read more:-

http://www.roadtoroota.com/public/1112.cfm?awt_l=ATt92&awt_m=3eR8erUjbdAZ85B


----------



## usgoldbureau (22 February 2013)

As gold is the commodity which is the most popular choice of investor. However, gold as a long term investment has its pros and cons both. As a long term investment at times gold can prove to be rather risky as inflation is bound to hit it one time or another. Although gold is a wise investment for the short term with potential profits on the high side you are also liable to lose substantially if trading is not executed on time. So before investing think carefully and having doubt consult professionals.


----------

